# جمعة العزة والكرامة ....



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 09:16

بدأ المواطنون فى التوافد على ميدان التحرير منذ صباح اليوم الجمعة، للمشاركة فيما أطلق عليه مليونية "العزة والكرامة" فى ذكرى جمعة الغضب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*تسيطر حالة من الهدوء على ميدان التحرير قبل أداء صلاة الجمعة فى ذكرى جمعة الغضب، والتى أُطلق عليها جمعة "العزة والكرامة"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 10:19

وزع عدد من الشباب بميدان التحرير، فجر اليوم الجمعة، بيانًا على المعتصمين بالميدان بتوقيع الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، يحمل عنوان "بيان من حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 11:26

يتوافد العشرات على ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى جمعة "العزة والكرامة"، حيث احتشد ما يقرب من 3 آلاف متظاهر بأرجاء الميدان المختلفة. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 12:38

وصل آلاف المتظاهرين المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من المحافظات المختلفة إلى ميدان التحرير، وتمركزوا فى الساحة الرئيسية للميدان أمام منصة الإخوان بعد أن نقتلهم أتوبيسات تحمل شعار الجماعة وأعلام حزب الحرية والعدالة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 12:46

الشيخ مظهر شاهين أمام مسجد عمر مكرم من ميدان التحرير : نحن صامدون حتى القصاص للشهداء ودماء الشهداء في رقابنا ولن نترك دماء شهدائنا ونريد تسليم السلطة مدنيا وكونوا على قلب رجل واحد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 01:13

الهتاف الآن في ميدان التحرير بعد الصلاة مباشر .. الشعب يريد اسقاط حكم العسكر - - يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر -- الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 01:39
مظاهرات تنطلق من ميدان القائد ابراهيم الآن متجهة الي المنطقة الشمالية والهتاف: يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر .. عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 12:46
> 
> الشيخ مظهر شاهين أمام مسجد عمر مكرم من ميدان التحرير : نحن صامدون حتى القصاص للشهداء ودماء الشهداء في رقابنا ولن نترك دماء شهدائنا ونريد تسليم السلطة مدنيا وكونوا على قلب رجل واحد *



بصراحه قال كلام فى الصميم

انسان راااااائع جدا

انا اتمنى المسلمين  كلهم يكونوا زى  مظهر شاهين 

كانت البلد تعيش فى امن وامان  متفرقش بين مسلم ومسيحى 

زى ما كنا عايشين زمان 

وترجع مصر ام الدنيا  طبعا ده حلم  وبتمنى تحقيقه 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*شلل مرورى بـ"الأزهر" بعد الاعتداء على مسيرة ضد "العسكرى"
الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 13:54

نظم عدد من الحركات الشبابية، منها حركة 6 أبريل وعسكر كاذبون ومصرنا، مسيرة بعد أداء صلاة الجمعة بالأزهر، للتنديد بحكم العسكر، والمطالبة بالانتخابات الرئاسية وكتابة الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*المئات يشاركون فى مسيرة من "مصطفى محمود" للمطالبة بتسليم السلطة
الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 13:59

انطلقت مسيرة لعدد من النشطاء السياسيين من أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود، فى طريقها لميدان التحرير، فى الذكرى الأولى لجمعة الغضب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرتان من مسجد الفتح لوزارة الدفاع ومبنى ماسبيرو
الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 14:27

تجمع مئات المتظاهرين من أعضاء حركة ثورة الغضب الثانية وعدد من الحركات السياسية، أمام مسجد الفتح، عقب صلاة الجمعة، مطالبين بإسقاط حكم العسكر، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة شبرا تقف أمام منزل أحد شهداء ماسبيرو وتهتف ضد "العسكرى"
الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 14:31

توقفت مسيرة شبرا، التى خرجت من أمام مسجد الخازندار بعد صلاة الجمعة، أمام منزل أحد شهداء ماسبيرو "هادى فؤاد"، وعلقت صور الشهيد على واجهات المنازل أمام مستشفى "الراعى الصالح".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*20 ألفاً فى مظاهرة من"الاستقامة" للدقى والمحال تغلق أبوابها 
الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 14:34

وصلت المسيرة التى انطلقت من أمام مسجد الاستقامة بميدان الجيزة إلى منطقة الدقى، والمنتظر أن تتوجه إلى التحرير وارتفع عدد المشاركين فى المسيرة إلى قرابة الـ20 ألف متظاهر، طالبوا بتسليم السلطة إلى مجلس مدنى وانتخاب رئيس للجمهورية قبل تشكيل اللجنة التأسيسية لوضع دستور البلاد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة مصطفى محمود تهتف ضد "شرف" أمام منزله وتتهمه بالتخلى عن الثورة
الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 15:16

هتف عشرات من المشاركين فى مسيرة مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين، ضد رئيس الوزراء السابق عصام شرف، بمجرد مرور المسيرة بجوار منزله، متهمينه بالتخلى عن الثورة.*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*نشطاء: ما يقرب من 30 شخص يحملون الأسلحة البيضاء بالعباسية في انتظار المسيرة المتجهة إلى وزارة الدفاع*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*هتافات المسيرة: الشعب يريد تطهير الإعلام يرج شارع الجلاء أمام جريدة الأهرام ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة الأزهر تصل التحرير.. ومتظاهرون: خطيب الجامع ندد بالمندسين وأنصار العسكري اعتدوا علينا*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*انضم عشرات الآلاف بمسيرتى مسجد مصطفى محمود والجيزة القادمة  من مسجد الاستقامة، إلى بعضهم عند نقطة التقائهم أسفل أكوبرى الدقى،  لينطلقوا سويا إلى ميدان التحرير، حيث من المتوقع أنى يدخلوا الميدان عبر  كوبرى قصر النيل من اتجاه دار الأوبرا. وصلى المتظاهرون العصر بشارع* * وردد المحتجون هتافات مدوية وحماسية منددة بحكم العسكر  ومطالبة بتسليم السلطة، من بينها ” إرحل إرحل يا طنطاوى، الخروج الآمن لاء  الشهيد صاحب حق الخروج الآمن ليه والشهيد هنقوله ايه، يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر  “.*
* وملأ المشاركون في  المسيرة  شارع التحرير حيث بدا أولها بميدان الجلاء وأمام قسم الدقى فيما وصل آخرها لكوبرى الدقى.*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*اشتباكات بالسكاكين و الطوب بين المئات من الثوار و بلطجية ومأجورين المجلس العسكري بشارع الثلاثيني ببورسعيد...*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

* بالصور.. ثوار بورسعيد يهتفون عقب الجمعة ''الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام'' *

*بورسعيد - طارق الرفاعي :*
*انطلقت اليوم عقب صلاة الجمعة عدة  تظاهرات من مختلف مساجد بورسعيد للمشاركة في جمعة الغضب الثانية،للمطالبة   بتسليم فوري للسلطة إلي رئيس مجلس الشعب المنتخب.*
*جابت  التظاهرات عدد من شوارع بورسعيد،ونددت بالحكم العسكري، وطالب المشاركون  بالقصاص من قتلة الشهداء،بعيدا عن المحاكمات الحالية التي وصفوها  "بالهزلية".*
*وصب الثوار غضبهم علي المجلس العسكري وإتهموه بخيانة  عهده  بتسليمه السلطة خلال ستة شهور من الثورة وهو ما لم يحدث،في ظل مناخ  إقتصادي وإجتماعي وسياسي يزداد سوءاً يوم تلو الأخر – علي حد تعبيرهم .*
*ومن  بين هتافات المتظاهرين :"ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار"،"القصاص القصاص ضربوا  إخوتنا بالرصاص"، "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"،"مصر دولة مش معسكر يسقط يسقط  حكم العسكر"،"قول متخفشي العسكر لازم يمشي".*
*يذكر ان بعض المناوشات  قد حدثت بين الثوار وعدد من الأفراد عقب الصلاة امام مسجد  الإحسان ومسجد  مريم، وقام عدد من السلفيين واهالي المنطقة المحيطة بالمساجد  بإتهام  الثوار بالعمالة والخيانة وانهم لا يريدون الامن والإستقرار للوطن – علي حد  وصفهم*

*














*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*ميدان التحرير الأن .. وقبل وصول مسيرات الأزهر والعباسية والجيزة والمهندسين ورمسيس وشبرا ومناطق أخرى من القاهرة والجيزة
*​*




*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة العباسية وصلت شارع الجلاء وداخلين على ماسبيرو*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*الصوره التى ابهرت العالم في الثورة المصرية 2012*​* 




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* هتافات مسيرتي الاستقامة ومصطفى محمود الان عند كوبري الجلاء ( بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع)*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*





متظاهر نازل بكفنه هل هذا عميل يا اصحاب العقول ؟!
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد | الثورة مستمرة | اسيوط | مظاهرات اسيوط المطالبة بإسقاط حكم العسكر وتسليم السلطة 

 تصوير هيثم المصري*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد | الثورة مستمرة | السويس | التواجد النسائي في مظاهرات ميدان الأربعين 

 تصوير : احمد عياش*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد | الثورة مستمرة | اسيوط | من مظاهرات اسيوط المطالبة بإسقاط حكم العسكر وتسليم السلطة 

 تصوير هيثم المصري*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة شبرا داخلة على ماسبيرو*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد | الثورة مستمرة | الاسكندرية | أحد المتظاهرين فوق سيارة صوتيات رافعاً علم مصر

 تصوير ضحى الوزير*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | الأسكندرية - خاص -| تحليل كلمة " عسكر "

 تصوير : عمرو يوسف*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*دخلنا على كوبري الجلاء ولسى اخر المسيرة عند كوبري الدقي! !!!!!!!




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*عرض كاذبون علي جدران مبني ماسبيرو ...و الهتاف الان :













متعبناش متعبناش نص ثورة مينفعناش
خالد مات .. مينا مات .. شيخنا مات .. يلا يا شعب كفاية سكات..
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*مبارك  فى التحرير على هيئة "دمية"

*​*1/27/2012   2:35 PM*​*



*​*

 	قام المئات من المتظاهرين بالاحتشاد  حول دمية تشبه  الرئيس المخلوع محمد  حسني مبارك,في جمعة الغضب الثانية 27 يناير, كتب  عليها "نهاية فرعون",  وجابوا بها الميدان, وهي موضوعة علي نقالة.

 	ويذكر أن المتظاهرين إلتفوا حول الدمية وأخذوا في ترديد: " الصحافة فين الحرامي أهو".

 	وكان عدد كبير من المتظاهرين قدر رافعوا شعارت ضد المجلس  العسكرى تدعوه  فيها الى تسليم السلطة فورا الى رئيس منتخب والغاء  انتخابات الشورى  وعدم  وضع دستور فى ظل تواجد العسكرى 


الفجر
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر |عاجل| قوات الجيش تغلق الطريق لوزاره الدفاع بالاسلاك الشائكه *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*رصد | الثورة مستمرة | الإسماعيلية | مظاهرة بميدان الممر الآن تردد هتافات بإسقاط حكم العسكر وتطالب بتسليم السلطة*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*قوات الجيش تقيم متاريس أمام مبنى وزارة الدفاع*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*




*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة الجيزة ومصطفى محمود بطول قصر النيل حتى كوبرى الجلاء من ناحية شيراتون ‎‏ ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*عمرو واكد على تويتر: لا أعتقد أن الاتجاه لوزارة الدفاع أمر رزين.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*بعد توافد المئات على ميدان التحرير ظهر اليوم الجمعة، دعمت شركة مياه القاهرة المتظاهرين بـ5 سيارات لمياه الشرب.*
*وأكد خالد إبراهيم أحد سائقى الشاحنات، أنهم تلقوا تعليمات المهندس محمد  عبد الرحمن رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة بالتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير لدعم الثوار  وإمدادهم بالمياه للشرب وللاستخدام فى الوضوء، مشيرا الى استقبالهم  بالترحيب الشديد فور وصولهم، وقاموا بتوزيع السيارات فى أنحاء الميدان.*
* وشهد الميدان توافد العديد من الأسر عقب صلاة الجمعة، بينما انتشر  الباعة الجائلون بأرجاء الميدان لبيع الميداليات والكابات الخاصة بالإخوان  المسلمين والتى لاقت رواجا بين المتظاهرين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*وقفت مسيرة شبرا، التى خرجت اليوم فى جمعة العزة والكرامة، أمام مبنى مؤسسة الأهرام بشارع الجلاء، وشن المتظاهرون هجوماً على الإعلام الذى وصفوه بـ"الفاسد"، مرددين "الإعلام الكاذب أهوه"، "الشعب يريد تطهير الإعلام".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*   						اشتباكات بالميدان بسبب لافتات ضد الإخوان 



*
* 



 لافتة ضد الإخوان بميدان التحرير​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - محمد معوض ومحمود فايد: 			 	 

 	اشتبك عدد من الشباب المستقلين مع بعض أعضاء جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بسبب لافته كُتب عليها "2 خانوا الميدان المجلس والإخوان".
 	الأمر الذي أدى الى إثارة حالة من الغضب بين صفوف  جماعة الاخوان المسلمين  محاولين منع الشاب من رفع اللافتة الا ان بعض  الشباب قام بمنعم من الاقتراب  من الشاب.
	يذكر ان مصطفى على سعد رافع اللافتة المُناهضة للجماعة هو شاب يبلغ من   العمر قرابة 25 عاما وقد التف حوله العديد من الشباب , معربين عن تأييدهم   لرأيه .
	اللافت فى الميدان هى كثرة اللافتات المناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين حيث   حمل بعض المتظاهرين لافته اخرى مكتوبا عليها "اخوان ولا بيزنيس" , الأمر   الذى أثار حفيظة اللجان الشعبية  من الإخوان.






الوفد



​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*علي بعد خطوات من ميدان التحرير تصل مسيرات مسجد الاستقامة ومسيرة مصطفي محمود للميدان عن طريق مدخل كوبري قصر النيل*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*شكل بعض المستشارين المفصولين من القضاء المصري محكمة ثورية علي منصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة شبرا تنضم إلى وقفة ماسبيرو وتغلق الكورنيش من هيلتون رمسيس الى وزارة الخارجية.............غرفة المتابعة المركزية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر |عاجل| آلاف المتظاهرين في مسيرة شبرا يصلون ماسبيرو ويرفعون الأحذية في وجه المبني*


​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*الحكم على مبارك ومعاونيه بالإعدام في محكمة شعبية بالتحرير *


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*اعداد المتظاهرين ضخمة جدا فوق كبري قصر النيل دلوقتي*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*احتكاكات بين مسيرة الاستقامة وسيارة شرطة بشارع التحرير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*بالصور دى اتحداك لو قدرت تعمل فتن طائفيه تانى لكم التعليق




*
*







بالصور دى اتحداك لو قدرت تعمل فتن طائفيه تانى لكم التعليق 








صورة القس فلوباتير كاهن كنيسة العذراء يرفع صورة الشيخ عماد عفت رحمة الله ..



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد | الثورة مستمرة | الاسكندرية | المتظاهرون لحظة مرورهم أمام مكتبة الاسكندرية

 تصوير ماجد زيدان*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*رصد | الثورة مستمرة | الاسكندرية | الهتاف الآن من امام المنطقة الشمالية "ارحـــــــــل"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*رصد | الثورة مستمرة | طنطا | مسيرة طنطا ببداية شارع محب اليوم*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*شباب مسيرة الدفاع تقريبا متحاصرين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*عاجل
 وصول مسيرة من مسجد الفتح برمسيس الى مقر وزارة الدفاع والهتفات تعلوا 
 الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير
 تم اعلان اعتصام مفتوح حتى رحيل المجلس البلطجى *​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*طيب احنا وصلنا لوزارة الدفاع، احنا في كماشة بين الشرطة العسكرية  والمواطنين الشرفاء لسة مافيش ضرب بس عددنا قليل جدا، محتاجين دعم بشدة
ناشط على تويتر
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*رصد | الثورة مستمرة | الاسكندرية | انضمام مسيرة آخري إلي المتظاهرين عند المنطقة الشمالية الآن*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*هتافات على إيقاع الطبول أمام ماسبيرو: يسقط يسقط المشير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد | الثورة مستمرة | السويس | أصغر مشارك بمظاهرة ميدان الأربعين اليوم


 تصوير أحمد عياش*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | جلوس بعض المتظاهرين امام  وزاره الدفاع 
 تصوير:: كريم فريد*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد  | الثورة مستمرة | بنى سويف | تظاهر اليوم العشرات من شباب بنى سويف  بمختلف انتمائتهم بعد صلاة الجمعة امام مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز تضامنا مع  مظاهرات التحرير ومؤكدين لمطالب الثورة و مطالبين برحيل العسكر


 تصوير ومتابعة : محمد احمد العمده*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*اتهام مصطفى بكري على الحياة للمتظاهرين المطالبين باسقاط العسكر بانهم يأخذون أوامرهم من تل أبيب*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*الهتافات الان: يا بتوع الاحتفالية روحوا العباسية، دي مش احتفالية دي ثورة*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*لهتافات الان: بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

علم الاستقلال وعلم مصر يرفرفان على كوبري قصر النيل .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*أكبر ثائر مصري  




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر |الاسكندريه | مسيره بشارع ابو قير 

 تصوير:: اسلام ابرهيم*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

شالوا مبارك......حطوا بديع
 دم المصري......مش للبيع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | المسيرة القادمة من الإستقامة تقف دقيقة على كوبري قصر النيل حداداً على الشهداء الذين سقطوا فوقه في ثورة يناير*


​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*حركة 6 إبريل جبهة أحمد ماهر تعلن إعتصامها بالميدان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد | الثورة مستمرة | الدقهلية | المسيرة امام مبني المحافظة بالمنصورة


 تصوير محمد عز*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*منصة الاخان شغلت قران و الشباب هتفوا " اهم اهم اهم تجار الدين اهم "*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*اقوى اللافتات فى ميدان التحرير واجرئ رساله من سيده انتخبت الاخوان







* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* الرئاسة أولا .. منشورات تغرق ميدان التحرير

طارق جمال حافظ

*​*1/27/2012   4:06 PM*​*



*​*

 	قام مجموعة من الشباب صنفوا أنفسهم بأنهم مستقلين,  بإغراق ميدان التحرير  اليوم ضمن فعاليات جمعة الغضب الثانية, بمنشورات  تطالب بإجراء الإنتخابات  الرئاسية أولا قبل وضع الدستور, مستندين على  أقوال عدد من النشطاء  السياسيين الإسلاميين والليبراليين, وفقهاء  دستوريين.


 	يؤكدون فيها الموافقة والدعم وسلامة ودستورية إجراء  الإنتخابات أولا,  بناءا على نتيجة الإستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية التي  جرت في مارس, ومن  أبرز هذه الأسماء المستشار طارق البشري, ود. محمد  البلتاجي, ووئل غنيم,  وعبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح, والشيخ وجدي غنيم.


الفجر*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

هتاف: حكم العسكر يعني إيه؟ يعني..... وقعدنا عليه *Maspero*‏


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2012)

*فين أيامك يا جمال *
*قال أيه بيقولوا احتفال بذكري الثورة .... ثورة وذكري *
*منجلكوش في أحتفالية تانية *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*خبار مصر | ميدان التحرير الان 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*آلاف المتظاهرين يصلون صلاة الغائب على أرواح شهداء ثورة يناير على كوبري قصر النيل وسط توافد الآلاف على ميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*آلاف المتظاهرين يصلون صلاة الغائب على أرواح شهداء ثورة يناير على كوبري قصر النيل وسط توافد الآلاف على ميدان التحرير *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*رصد | الثورة مستمرة | الهتاف الآن في طنطا: أنا مش أهبل ولا طرطور ... فاتت سنة من 6 شهور*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*الهتاف الآن في التحرير: كل حاجة هي هي.. والإخوان باعو القضية، و"ياللي نازل احتفالات قولي فين حق اللي مات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*رقابة تويتر» تثير غضب وخوف نشطاء مصر من إمكانية استهداف العسكري لهم*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*الشرطة العسكرية تشكل كردونا أمنيا حول الوزارة.. ومتظاهرون يهتفون: “سلمية سلمية ضد الشرطة العسكرية”*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

* مسيرة تجوب شوارع دمنهور تهتف ضد حكم العسكر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | أفراد من الجيش يقومون بتصوير المتظاهرين امام وزارة الدفاع #enn #egypt #scaf

 تصوير : احمد العش*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*إستخدام القرآن من منصة الآخوان وقت دخول المسيرات اللي بتهتف بسقوط العسكر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | صوره للمتظاهرين امام ماسبيرو الأن 
 تصوير : لؤى عمران*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*الهتاف الآن فى التحرير : ياللي نازل احتفالات قولي فين حق اللي مات. ولا إخوان ولا أحزاب ثورتنا ثورة شباب”*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*الهتافات عند وزارة الدفاع أمام حمدي بدين نفسه: حمدي بدين يا حمدي بدين - ليلتك سودا زي الطين بعد أن حاول الخروج من الكوردون وفشل*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*ثوار كفرالشيخ يجوبوا شوارع المدينة للمطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكري وسط هتافات «ياللى واقف على الرصيف.. قولي فين حق الرغيف»...*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HtKJltQaS2w[/YOUTUBE]
*الوضع الآن أمام مبنى وزارة الدفاع*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة الأزهر تصل التحرير بعد تعرضها للضرب في العباسية*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*“ المتظاهرون يرفعون الأحذية أمام منصة الإخوان بالتحرير بسبب محاولات  الإخوان إسكات الهتافات بإذاعة النشيد الوطني والقرآن بصوت عالي”*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*شباب الحركات السياسية والاحزاب تطوف شوارع مدينة أسيوط لإحياءا ذكرى جمعة الغضب ‎.*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*مئات المتظاهرين بالاسماعيلية يطالبون بتسليم السلطة بشكل فورى ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرتان بالقرب من وزارة الدفاع إحداهما تهتف للمجلس العسكري والأخرى تهتف ضده*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد| الثورة مستمرة | الاسكندرية | " لا دستور تحت حُكم العسكر "  من المنطقة الشمالية الان 

 تصوير : عمر خضر*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | تهانى الجبالى | العديد من المتواجدين بالميدان الان يحملون اجندات خارجيه 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | المتظاهرين يتهمون الإخوان بالتخلى عن الثوار*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*حركتي 6 أبريل”و“شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية”تعلنان رسميًا بدء اعتصاما مفتوحا في ميدان التحرير حتى يتم تسليم السلطة إلى المدنيين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*مشاجرات بالاسلحة النارية و البيضاء و الحجارة بين مؤيدى ومعارضى المجلس العسكرى فى بورسعيد

*​*1/27/2012   4:24 PM*​*





صورة ارشيفيه*​*
هبة عوض ووليد جاد

نشبت مشاجرات تطورت بالطلقات  النارية و الاسلحة البيضاء و الحجارة بين المتظاهرين المنددين للمجلس  العسكرى و بين المؤيدين له بعد ان انطلقت ثلاث مسيرات تضم الالاف من مختلف  القوى السياسية فى جمعة العزة و الكرامة اليوم ببورسعيد من امام مساجد  الحرمين بحى الزهور و مريم القطرية و مسجد الاحسان طافت شوارع الثلاثينى و  محمد على و 23 يوليو تجمعت فى شارع الثلاثينى بالقرب من امام قسم شرطة  العرب حيث بدأ المتظاهرون باستفزاز سكان المنطقة بهتافات ( اللى قاعدين على  الرصيف بكرة مش هتلاقوا الرغيف ) فاشتبك الجانبين ثم تدخل العقلاء لتهدئة  الازمة بينهم الا ان الامر تطور بعد ان ردد المتظاهرون نفس الشعار الامر  الذى جعل مؤيدين المجلس العسكرى يتجمعوا امام المتظاهرين كحائط لمنعهم من  المرور فاتبك الطرفين و لم يحدد الاصابات حتى الان .

بينما احاط الامن و اللجان الشعبية بقسم شرطة العرب و تقاطع شارعى الثلاثينى و محمد على لمن وصول المتظاهرين الى
القسم بينما غاب اعضاء مجلس الشعب  و الاخوان المسلمون و حزب النورعن المظاهرات
ثم هدات المشاجرات و انطلقت المسيرة حتى استقرت فى ميدان الشهداء ( المسلة )
كان المتظاهرون قد رددو  هتافات ( ارحل يا مشير الشعب فقير و ارحل يا عنان الشعب جعان و المجلس  عملاء و فلول و الشعب الغلبان مسحول و يا مشير لسة الثورة فى التحرير .

بينما قام عدد من مرشحوا مجلس  الشورى من القوائم و الافراد بتوزيع الاوراق الدعائية وسط المظاهرات اليوم  و لم يبالوا بما حدث من مشاجرات بين الطرفين .​

الفجر 
* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GKJARJHeKbQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | عاجل| محمد البلتاجي يعتلي منصة «الإخوان» بالتحرير ويهتف ضد العسكر ويحاول تهدئة المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*الوضع فى ميدان متوتر جدا و الكل يرفع الأحذية لمنصة الإخوان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد | احد الظباط يقوم بتصوير المتظاهرين عند وزارة الدفاع الان #RNN

 تصوير نازلى حسين*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*علي فكره يا جماعه 
الدهب انهارده الصبح عيار 21
كان بـ 304

دلوقتي بقي 291

بسبب الاحداث الي في البلد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*هام من مسيرة دوران شبرا الان*

[YOUTUBE]fa-9Pj_JUgA[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2012)

*انضمت غالبية المسيرات إلى المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، فيما هتف المتظاهرون بالميدان ضد المجلس العسكرى، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مرددين: "بيع .. بيع.. الثورة يا بديع"، و"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر". 

كما ردد المتظاهرون هتافات "دى ثورة مش حفلة" و"ولا إخوان ولا أحزاب دى ثورة شباب" و"صور ذيع اللى باع الثورة...بديع".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*مؤيدو المجلس العسكري يستخدمون الالعاب النارية  ذات صوت قوي في وجه المتظاهرين المعارضين للمجلس العسكري*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*منصة الاخوان تبدأ في اذاعة النشيد الوطني في محاولة لإحتواء المتظاهرين والهتاف اما المنصة: برة برة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*رصد  | ميدان التحرير | بعض شباب الثورة يهتفون ضد الإخوان ويلقون الحجارة  والزجاجات الفارغة على منصة الاخوان .. ويطلقون هتافات " "بيع بيع الثورة  يابديع" والمنصة ترد :  لولا شباب الإخوان يوم موقعة الجمل كان الموضوع  خلص» .. اسألوا فندق سوفيتيل اللي كنتم قاعدين فيه يوم الجمل واحنا كنا هنا  بنواجه حرب لإنهاء الثورة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*مؤيدى المجلس : سنحتك بمتظاهرى التحرير ان لم يسمحوا لنا بالمرور لتأييد المجلس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*أخبار مصر | مؤيدى المجلس العسكرى يشتبكون مع المتظاهرين امام وزارة الدفاع *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | الألتراس  ينضمون لآلاف المتظاهرين أمام ماسبيرو *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة مصطفى محمود تصل "التحرير" وشاهد بتتهم الاخوان بى اية
*​*





27/1/2012


كتب رامى نوار
وصلت مسيرة مصطفى محمود، التى تضم آلاف المتظاهرين، إلى ميدان التحرير، بعد خروجها بأكثر من 3 ساعات، من المهندسين. 

وفور وصول المسيرة إلى ميدان   التحرير، ردد النشطاء "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، رافعين الأعلام المصرية،   وهاجموا جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قائلين، "ثورتنا ثورة شباب مش محتاجة مكتب   إرشاد"، "بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع"، واتهموا الإخوان بأنهم أضاعوا حقوق   الشهداء والمصابين بعد أن أعلنوا احتفالهم بذكرى الثورة فى ميدان التحرير،   فى الوقت الذى لم يحصل أهالى الشهداء والمصابين على حقوقهم.​



* 


http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...ل "التحرير" وشاهد بتتهم الاخوان بى اية&src=sp​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*خيرت  الشاطر نائب مرشد الأخوان عبر تويتر : لو صح إعتماد المجلس العسكري لقانون  الأزهر فإن هذا يعد خطئا فادحا من المجلس و من مشيخة الأزهر على السواء
كم أن هذا يعد عدواناً صارخاً على مجلس الشعب الجديد و استخفاف به و لا ينبغي لمجلس الشعب و لا الشعب السكوت على ذلك..








* 
​ 
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...يرت الشاطر نائب مرشد الأخوان عبر تويتر&src=sp​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*المشاركون فى مسيرة شبرا يحاولون اقتحام مبنى "الأهرام"
*​*

الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 15:59​




مسيرة فى شبرا- أرشيفية
كتب نادر شكرى

وقفت مسيرة شبرا، التى خرجت   اليوم فى جمعة العزة والكرامة، أمام مبنى مؤسسة الأهرام بشارع الجلاء، وشن   المتظاهرون هجوماً على الإعلام الذى وصفوه بـ"الفاسد"، مرددين "الإعلام   الكاذب أهوه"، "الشعب يريد تطهير الإعلام".

وحاول بعض المتظاهرين   الاقتراب من مبنى الأهرام، إلا أن منظمى المسيرة أقاموا دروعاً بشرية أمام   المبنى لمنع اقتحامه، وتمكنوا من إعادة المسيرة للسير فى طريقها الذى يتجه   الآن إلى مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون "ماسبيرو" للانضمام إلى المسيرات  الأخرى  التى تتجه إلى ماسبيرو والتى تخرج من ميدان التحرير.​



* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*وزير الداخلية ينفى تواجد الأمن بميادين جمعة الغضب الثانية ويحذر من التخريب
*​*

الجمعة 2012/1/27 2:37 م​




أكد اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير   الداخلية على عدم تواجد اى قوات للشرطة والأمن المركزي في ميادين القاهرة   والمحافظات التي تشهد تظاهرات ظهر اليوم فيما سمى إعلاميا بجمعة الغض   الثانية.

وأشار الوزير إلى أن قوات   الأمن اقتصر عملها اليوم على حماية وتامين المنشآت العامة ، ومحذرا من   القيام بأي أعمال تخريبية تضر بمصالح البلاد العليا.

محيط ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*عاجل : حمدى بدين يصل وزارة الدفاع  لقيادة عمليات التأمين  

عثمان جمال

*​*1/27/2012   4:51 PM*​*




اللواء حمدى بدين عضو المجلس العسكرى وقائد قوات الشرطة العسكريه*​*
 	وصل اللواء حمدى بدين عضو المجلس  العسكرى وقائد قوات الشرطة العسكريه الى  مبنى وزاره الدفاع لقيادة عمليات  التأمين اثر اعلان المتظاهرين نيتهم فى  الاعتصام امام المبنى .​   	جدير بالذكر ان اللواء حمدى والمعروف لثوار التحرير باسم " قاتل الثوار "   قد وصل فى حراسة مشددة واستقبله المتظاهرين بهتافات عدائيه شديده اللهجه   حيث هتفوا قائلين " حمدى بدين القاتل " " يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر " .



الفجر
​* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*دروع بشرية من مؤيدى المجلس العسكرى لمنع المتظاهرين من الوصول لوزارة الدفاع‏

*​*1/27/2012   5:06 PM*​*



*​*
علمت  الفجر الان ان متظاهرى العباسية وصلوا الي وزارة الدفاع وهناك اشتباكات بين  المتظاهرين ومؤيدين للمجلس العسكرى وقد قامت اعداد كبيرة من مؤيدى المجلس  العسكرى بعمل دروع بشرية لعدم وصول احد الي وزارة الدفاع وهناك اعداد كبيرة  تصل الي هناك لمنع المتظاهرين للوصول الي هناك

ويذكر ان عدد من مؤيدى المجلس العسكرى قد هددوا في وقت سابق من المساس لوزارة الدفاع وانهم سيتصدون لاي محاولة من اقتحامها 


الفجر 

​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*عاجل ... اشتباكات امام مبنى وزارة الدفاع بالخرطوش و قنابل الملوتوف

*​*1/27/2012   5:32 PM*​*



*​*
 	عاجل ...  اشتباكات امام مبنى وزارة الدفاع بالخرطوش و قنابل الملوتوف






الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*فيديو | شاهدوا من من الرموز سوف تكون فى المحاكمة الشعبية فى الميدان والاسباب - كلام هام جدا










*[YOUTUBE]HNy_VI2Hg9Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*إئتلاف القضاء الحر يحكم بالإعدام على سوزان مبارك والنائب العام بالتحرير 

طارق جمال حافظ

*​*1/27/2012   5:21 PM*​*




سوزان مبارك*​*
 	قام عدد من القضاء المعتصمين أمام  دار القضاء العالي, والمحالين إلى "عدم  صلاحية", والذين تم إنهاء خدمتهم  من النظام السابق, لإعتراضهم على التزوير  بإنتخابات2005 الرئاسية  والبرلمانية, بالمشاركة في فعاليات جمعة الغضب  "جمعة الكرامة" اليوم  بميدان التحرير.​  	وقاموا  بتشكيل محكمة ضمت المستشار محمد المرشدي رئيس محكمة سابق بمحكمة  كفر  الشيخ, والأمين العام لإئتلاف القضاء الحر, والمستشار أحمد الجارحي  رئيس  محكمة سابق, بمحكمة بالجيزة والفيوم, ورئيس إئتلاف القضاء الحر,  والمستشار  محمد الجمل رئيس محكمة سابق بمحكمة جنح مستأنف المنتزة  بالإسكندرية.​   	وأصدروا حكما رمزيا على سوزان ثابت حرم الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك,   والمستشار عبدالميجد محمود النائب العام بالإعدام شنقا ومصادرة أموالهما   تنفيذا للمادة105 من قانون العقوبات, بعد قيام الأولى بإستغلال وظيفتها   وسرقة الشعب وتستر الثاني عليها وعدم تحريك دعوى ضدها.



الفجر
​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*أخبار مصر | إزالة كلمة عيد من منصة الإخوان وشباب يفصل السماعات الخاصة بمنصتهم
 بعد هتافات ضدهم ورفع البعض الأحذية في وجه المنصة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | صوره منذ قليل للمتظاهرين عندما قاموا برفع الأحذيه امام منصة الإخوان 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*أخبار مصر | المتظاهرين امام وزارة الدفاع ينسحبون من امام الوزارة حفاظاً على سلميه الثوره *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*الهتافات امام ماسبيرو " الشعب يريد تطهير الإعلام وأهم أهم أهم الكدابين أهم "
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*بيان علماء الأزهر الـ"150" يطالب بتسليم السلطة فورا .









أصدر الشيخ "جميل علام" عميد كلية الدراسات الإسلامية بالإسكندرية، والعميد  السابق لكلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الأزهر بيانا باسم 150 من علماء  الأزهر الشريف وضعوا فيه 9 نقاط للخروج من الأزمة السياسية التي تمر بها  مصر حاليا.

وضم البيان "وضع قواعد إعداد الدستور واختيار لجنة تمثل جميع أطياف  المجتمع، تضم ممثلين عن الأحزاب والنقابات والعمال والفلاحين وأساتذة  القانون الدستوري وممثلي ائتلافات الثورة والمصريين بالخارج، وممثلين عن  المسيحيين ويهود مصر والمجلس العسكري".

كما أكد البيان على ضرورة "تسليم السلطة فورا إلى مجلس رئاسي مدني يضم كلاً  من حمدين صباحي، نهي الزيني، عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، حسام عيسي، جورج  إسحق، أحمد حرارة، غادة كمال، بالإضافة إلى عضو من المجلس العسكري، وكذلك  فتح باب الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية وإعداد الدستور والاستفتاء عليه خلال 60  يوما من الآن".

وأضاف "لا بد من وضع حد أدنى للأجور، 1200 جنيه، وصرف بدل بطالة لكل  الخريجين، وتحديد جدول زمني لتحقيق المطالب الفئوية واتخاذ إجراءات سريعة  لاستعادة أموال مصر المنهوبة".

واختتم البيان التدابير اللازمة للخروج من الأزمة بـ"احترام جميع الحريات  الصحفية والإعلامية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني وحقوق الإنسان، وإعادة هيكلة  الداخلية واستبعاد الضباط المتورطين في قتل الثوارمن العمل في الداخلية"
*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير يصلون صلاة المغرب وسط إستمرار إحتشاد الآلاف بالميدان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*رصد | عاجل | انصراف جميع المتظاهرين المتمركزين امام وزارة الدفاع*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*البلتاجي يعلن إعتذاره عن رئاسة لجنة الصحة بمجلس الشعب*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير يهتفون: "بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع"
*
*

الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 17:22​




مئات الآلاف احتشدوا بالتحرير للتأكيد على مطالب الثور
كتب هانى الحوتى

انضمت غالبية المسيرات إلى   المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، فيما هتف المتظاهرون بالميدان ضد المجلس   العسكرى، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مرددين: "بيع .. بيع.. الثورة يا بديع"،   و"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر". 

كما ردد المتظاهرون هتافات "دى ثورة مش حفلة" و"ولا إخوان ولا أحزاب دى ثورة شباب" و"صور ذيع اللى باع الثورة...بديع".​



* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*إغلاق الكورنيش بعد تظاهر الآلاف أمام ماسبيرو

  الجمعة، 27 يناير  2012 - 18:03






                             مظاهرات ماسبيرو 
كتب نادر شكرى

تسبب تظاهر آلاف المواطنين أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون فى  إغلاق  طريق الكورنيش نتيجة وصول عدد من المسيرات التى تطالب بإسقاط حكم  العسكر  فى يوم "العزة والكرامة".

وردد المتظاهرون أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون هتافات ضد الإعلام منها   "الكذابين أهم"، "الشعب يريد تطهير الإعلام"، "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".

وعند وصول المسيرة إلى ماسبيرو قامت قوات الجيش المكلفة بحراسة المبنى   بإغلاق جميع أبواب مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون بالبوابات الحديدية التى تم   وضعها منذ شهور، واصطف بعض أفراد الجيش حول الأسلاك الشائكة لتأمين المبنى.

وعلم "اليوم السابع" أنه تم إعلان حالة الاستعدادات القصوى داخل المبنى   بوضع أعداد كبيرة من أفراد الجيش والقوات الخاصة من وزارة الداخلية داخل   المبنى تحسبا لأى أعمال عنف قد تنشب فى أى وقت.

وجدد المتظاهرون شعارات الثورة مرة أخرى "عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية"،   مطالبين برحيل المجلس ونقل السلطة، وتتواصل أعداد المتظاهرين القادمة من   ميدان التحرير إلى ماسبيرو للمطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى.






اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*‎
*

* مسيرة كبيرة تصل إلى ماسبيرو بقيادة الناشط علاء عبد الفتاح وسط هتافات المطالبة بتطهير الإعلام وتسليم السلطة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* رصد | صورة | قوات الجيش بالقرب من وزارة الدفاع منذ قليل 

 تصوير | أسلام الحمصى*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | عمال من مبنى ماسبيرو يتضامنون مع المتظاهرين ويعتصمون معهم امام ماسبيرو *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | قطع الكهرباء عن منصة الأخوان وهتاف يرج الميدان يابديع يابديع ثورة مصر مش للبيع*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*صوره رهيييييبه اروع من الخيال شاهد ماذا تحمل ام الشهيد هذه










قسيس يحمل صورة الشخ عماد عفت ,,ووالدة احد الشهداء المسلمين تحمل صور شهداء ماسبيروا ,,,,الله يا مصر ,,,

امال  بيفرقونا ليه ,,بالبهايم اللى خرجوهم من السجون وعملولهم احزاب كمان 
,,,مرة يخرجوا البلطجية ويفتحوا السجون ومرة يفتحوا السجون يلطعوا تجار شرع الله ,,,,!!!
* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*أنباء عن استشهاد ضابط مصرى 

















شبكة برق الاخبارية : وردنا أنباء عن استشهاد ضابط مصرى يدعى "احمد عبد  الله" فى صبيحة الخميس وقال احد زملاؤه انه تم تهديده أكثر من مرة لانحيازه  للثورة المصرية ومخالفته اوامر طواغيته فى العمل .

وكانت هذه كلمات الشهيد قبيل تهديد ورده على صفحته بالفيس بوك " موت نضيف  احسن ما اعيش خاين وكلب سلطة .. على الاقل اقدر اقف قدام ربنا وانا مش خايف  منو" و الضابط اللى كان بيقول لاحمد خلى ربنا ينفعك قفل حسابه الشهيد احمد  كان بيقوله مش عارف لما تكون جارى وابن منطقتى وتعمل كده انتظر ايه من  الغريب ؟

و ذكر المقربون منه أنه حديث عهد بالزواج وأنه ينتظر مولوده الأول هذا الشهر


https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00002052312920


الخبر على مسئولية شبكة برق
ولم يتم التأكد من الخبر حتى الان
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | اهالى العباسيه يطردون مؤيدى مبارك من الميدان ويسمحوا لمؤيدى المجلس العسكرى بالتظاهر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | المتظاهرين يؤدون صلاة المغرب امام مبنى ماسبيرو 
*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*الإخوان يخفون "عيد الثورة" من على المنصة منعاً للاحتكاك مع المتظاهرين*


*قرر القائمون على منصة الإخوان المسلمين تغطية شعار "عيد الثورة"، وذلك بعد  أن اشتد الهجوم على منصة الإخوان المسلمين من قبل مئات المتظاهرين، ورددوا  هتافات "الثورة ثورة شباب مش ثورة مكتب إرشاد"، "يا بديع يا بديع ثورتنا  مش للبيع"، "اللى يبيع دم الشهيد يبقى حزب وطنى جديد"، "يا بديع قول  للعريان لسه الثورة فى الميدان".

وكان عدد من المتظاهرين قاموا بإلقاء زجاجات المياه على المتواجدين على  منصة الإخوان من نواب الشعب وهم النائب محمد عبد المنعم الصاوى والنائب  حاتم عزام والنائب الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، وعدد من شيوخ الأزهر، والناشط  السياسى أحمد ماهر.* *

وقال النائب محمد عبد المنعم الصاوى، إننا خلقنا للثورة التى ستستمر لأن  الشعب يريد التخلص من فلول النظام السابق، وتحقيق أهداف الثورة، مضيفا،  "أنا متأكد إن مفيش مصرى حر مش عاوز استمرار الثورة"، والدليل أن هناك  نوابا من الشعب متواجدين فى التحرير، موضحا أنه لابد من القصاص لكل شهيد  ومصاب، مطالباً كل القوى السياسية أن تكون يداً واحدة.* *

وأضاف الناشط السياسى أحمد ماهر، أن كل الناس تعرف أن حركة 6 أبريل ضد  المجلس العسكرى، موضحاً أنهم ينادون بمحاكمة المجلس العسكرى والاستمرار فى  محاربة نظام مبارك، رافضاً الهجوم على الإخوان المسلمين، وطالب ماهر شباب  الثورة عدم محاربة بعضهم البعض، موضحا أن المستفيد من ذلك هو المجلس  العسكرى.*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2012)

*ارتفاع اعداد المتظاهرين امام ماسبيرو رافعين لافتات: مطلوب رئيس*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*الان مبارشر علي قناه الحياه 
تصادم بين المتظاهرين بالسلحه البيضاء والعصي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*شبكة مصر | شهود عيان: الشرطة العسكرية  أمام وزارة الدفاع  قامت بإلقاء نوع غريب من القنابل سماها المتظاهرين باسم  "قنابل المسامير"  علي المتظاهرين الأن .




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*متظاهرون ينصرفون من أمام مقر وزارة الدفاع
*​*

الجمعة، 27 يناير 2012 - 17:55​




مسيرة وزارة الدفاع
كتب محمود حسين

غادر عدد كبير من المتظاهرين   من أمام مقر وزارة الدفاع، واتجه عدد منهم إلى مبنى ماسبيرو، فى حين اتجه   عدد آخر إلى ميدان التحرير، ولم يبق أمام مقر وزارة الدفاع إلا عدد قليل،   فى حين سعا عدد آخر من المتظاهرين لإقناعهم بالانصراف من أمام مقر وزارة   الدفاع.

فى المقابل شكل نحو 50 من أهالى العباسية ومؤيدى المجلس العسكرى دروعا بشرية بالقرب من وزارة الدفاع.​



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*
فيديو ||  عاااجل وقوع اشتباكات بالتحرير

*[YOUTUBE]EwsHpppdWBc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*مش هتصدق ابنه عضو مجلس الشعب الاخوانى اكرم الشاعر كاتبه ايه على الفيس لمرشد الاخوان المسلمين مش هتصدق كلمات فى الصميم جداااااا









*​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 يناير 2012)

انشالله تنالون الحرية وتتحسن الاوضاع في مصر 
وعقبالنا كمان ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

مورا مارون قال:


> انشالله تنالون الحرية وتتحسن الاوضاع في مصر
> وعقبالنا كمان ​



* امين يا رب 
ميرسي ليكي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*فيديو ||  تفاصيل المشاجرة لميدان التحرير و هناك انباء عن الطرف الثالث هو المتسبب و التحرش بسيدة

*[YOUTUBE]QPHpZzUBq4k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

* بالصوره شاهد شاب من شباب الاخوان باعت رساله لمرشد الاخوان المسلمين و رساله فى منتهى القوى مش هتصدق قال ايه












انا شاب من شباب الاخوان وارسل برسالة الي مكتب الارشاد
......
سقط 1400 شهيد خلال عام مضي من 25 يناير الماضي
ولم نقتص لهم حتي الان
فكيف تدعوننا للاحتفال بميادين مصر يوم 25 يناير القادم؟؟
اهكذا تكون احياء ذكري الشهداء ؟
الثوار اعلنوه يوما للغضب .. فهل تشقوا الصفوف باعلانه يوما للاحتفال؟

لو كنت موافق شير الاستيت او اكتبه عندك لغاية ما يوصلهم


منقول عن صلاح الدين ايمن من شباب الإخوان
* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة كبيرة تصل إلى ماسبيرو بقيادة الناشط علاء عبد الفتاح
*​*




أ ش أ
27-1-2012 | 18:22 124 
وصلت مساء اليوم الجمعة مسيرة   كبيرة إلى المنطقة الواقعة أمام مبنى ماسبيرو قادمة من كوبري قصر النيل   بقيادة الناشط السياسي علاء عبد الفتاح رافعة شعارات "تطهير الإعلام   والمطالبة بتسليم السلطة". 

شارك في المسيرة أعداد كبيرة   تقدر بحوالي 10 آلاف شخص، وكانت مسيرات أخرى قادمة من ميدان مصطفى محمود   ومسجد الاستقامة قد قامت بتقسيم أنفسهم حيث توجه بعضهم إلى التحرير، والبعض   الآخر إلى ماسبيرو. 

وأغلقت حركة المرور أمام   السيارات في الاتجاه الواقع أمام المبنى مباشرة، ليتم تسيير المرور في   الاتجاهين على الناحية المحاذية لكورنيش النيل.​



* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*شاهد هذا الفيديو الثوار يلاحظو قناصة فوق الجامعه الامريكية شاهد كلام السؤالين عن الجامعه








تم تصويره بالأمس 

*

[YOUTUBE]CY7WXeSOUpo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2012)

*حلوة دية ... لخيانة الأخوان *
*



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2012)

*الإخوان يهتفون: إسلامية إسلامية.. والثوار يردون: بعتوا الثورة من زمان*
*قام أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بترديد هتافات "إسلامية.. إسلامية"، من أعلى منصتهم بميدان التحرير، بينما ردد المتظاهرون المتواجدون أمام المنصة هتافات معادية للجماعة ورفعوا لافتة مكتوب عليها "الخسيس يبيع الثورة بالرخيص".

وفى الوقت نفسه صعد المطرب رامى عصام على منصة القوى الثورية، حيث ردد أغانى معادية للمجلس العسكرى وتضمنت إحدى أغانيه جملة "الإخوان باعوا الثورة من زمان"، فيما ردد شباب الإخوان أدعية وأناشيد دينية.*


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2012)

*يقال*
* ان واحد اخوانجى ابوه مات مقتول*
*راح عمل احتفال ان امة عايشة*​


----------

